# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Ice Factory

## Rumghoul

Where is the ice factory in treasure beach?

----------


## Jim-Donna

No kidding. We are always running out of ice for the beer! LOL

----------


## Rumghoul

I have heard we can get the Observer at Sadies next to the Ice Factory - cannot picture either right now, but am more 
intrigued by the ice factory than locating a paper.

----------


## jeannieb

The ice factory is on the main road leading into Treasure Beach, on the north side of the road. It's the road that takes you past kingfisher plaza. The school is close by.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you. That is good to know.

----------

